# Fallkniven Dc521 Diamond Bench Sharpening Stone



## Fired_Yo_Momma

How much was it… the most important question


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma

Sorry my bad I already seen the price


----------



## jacquesr

I ordered it!
TX for the tip


----------



## siavosh

Thanks for the review. My issue with the one diamond stone I've had (Atoma 400) is that it quickly loses it's bite, and now I use it primarily to flatten my waterstones. Curious how this holds up over time.


----------

